# Aging, arthritis and getting creative



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva is 9.5 and her HD and shoulder arthritis has really caught up with her. Since puppyhood Ziva's favorite sleeping spot has been the queen bed in the guest room. It has a window view so can you blame her. We'd noticed reluctance to jump up, slower stair climbs, heavy walking etc. Halloween weekend she had a bath and the bed cover on her bed was washed. I noticed she hadn't slept on the bed for a few days. When I encouraged up she refused. Obviously it's become to painful to jump up and down 26". I wanted her to be comfortable and still have her joy of neighbor watching so I built her a side car bed-step up.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my heart


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm not a dog-on-the-bed guy but that is fantastic


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She looks content, nice job. We have 4 steps into our house, and Della will be 9 in March. I worry about what we'll do when she can't manage them.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

My Jasper will be 12 in February and every once in a while he hesitates before hopping into the back seat of the truck. Been thinking I might need to get a short ramp. He's still fine jumping up on the couch and bed.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

We still have our ramp from our previous non-gsd senior girls. We have steps into the house front and back so eventually we'll likely have to get that out and train in it's use. For now Ziva goes down the few steps with ease. Slow going up at times. But standard step riser height is much shorter than her beloved "Diva Thrown" that is the guest room bed. She loves to lay and watch out the window for hours during the day. Until recently, she slept there at night too (unless we have guests) then it's off to other extra bedroom. If the house is full she gets demoted to the couch. She be a bit spoiled. Ziva still isn't 100% sure about using her extra large step to her thrown. I made it customizable so I can make it lower, higher or just put the mattress on the floor if need be so she has a comfy spot. 
She just seemed so sad not being able to see out and watch the world so I had to think of some way to make it possible.
Reality is immobility and pain will overwhelm her sooner rather than later. We will do what ever we can to keep her comfortable and happy with whatever time she has left.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I've saved these pallets for when Nitro needs a boost. I have an 'impact mat' he lands on when getting out of the car, it's interesting to see him target it, he has arthritis in an elbow joint. Nitro will be 9 in February.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Dunkirk said:


> I've saved these pallets for when Nitro needs a boost. I have an 'impact mat' he lands on when getting out of the car, it's interesting to see him target it, he has arthritis in an elbow joint. Nitro will be 9 in February.
> 
> View attachment 594077


What a good idea. Those are good quality looking pallets. I haven't seen pallets that good looking in years outside of homemade. 
Having a little age on myself and my own arthritis the pvc pipe being lightweight and easy to move was a deciding factor.


----------

